# Would you eat fish from lanier ?????



## hunter_58 (Mar 16, 2008)

I love fish, and used to eat fish from lanier.  
Now my son is doing some fishing, caught some striper's yesterday before the storms.  I don't like the idea of eating fish from lanier.  Am i wrong ????
would you'll eat the fish??


----------



## brett30030 (Mar 16, 2008)

yes


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Mar 16, 2008)

Every spotted bass in the lake is infected... Don't eat em'..


----------



## stev (Mar 16, 2008)

Aint no fish in lanier.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Mar 16, 2008)

stev said:


> Aint no fish in lanier.



you mean WATER don't you...LOL


----------



## stev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hunter Haven said:


> you mean WATER don't you...LOL


That too ,the channel i mean.


----------



## brett30030 (Mar 16, 2008)

If your going to keep and eat stripers, make sure they are the small ones.


----------



## hunter_58 (Mar 16, 2008)

brett30030 said:


> If your going to keep and eat stripers, make sure they are the small ones.



ok !! I wont eat many anyway. Now crappie i could put a dent in em.


----------



## fredw (Mar 17, 2008)

Guidelines for eating fish from Georgia lakes are included in the fishing regulations.  Current regs state (for Lanier):

No restrictions:  Channel cat and striped bass under 16", bluegill, black crappie, white catfish

One meal per week:  striped bass, carp & Channel cat greater than 16", Largemouth bass, spotted bass.

No other restrictions were identified.


----------



## hunter_58 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks !


----------



## stev (Mar 17, 2008)

Jmike said:


> I used to eat em all the time....and i still have all 10 fingers and all 10 toes...


you only have 8 fingers &2 thumbs.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 17, 2008)

I eat every spotted bas i catch out of Lanier, along with the crappie and stripers. I dont have any problems that I know of.................


----------



## Tim L (Mar 17, 2008)

No problem with fish from Lanier.


----------



## hunter_58 (Mar 17, 2008)

LynyrdSkynyrdHat said:


> I imagine that half of us eat fast food ,drink cold beer ,smoke cancer sticks ,dip snuff ,don't exercise and drink county water and we are worried about eating fish that do what God intended for them to do(swim ,eat ,spawn,die  repeat)      Eat the fish you'll be fine



yep i definitely need to exercise more, plus other things.
I was just thinking of how lanier has changed over the years, and was wondering how clean it would be now.

I believe every one is right, so no doubt i'm gonna fry some fish.


----------



## yelper43 (Mar 18, 2008)

DON'T FORGET THE TARTER SAUCE AND THE FRENCH FRIED TATERS TO GO WITH THAT!!


----------



## goob (Mar 18, 2008)

the only bass i eat come out of the river.......dont know why they just seem to taste better.............


----------



## T-Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

*Dang !!!!*



fredw said:


> Guidelines for eating fish from Georgia lakes are included in the fishing regulations.  Current regs state (for Lanier):
> 
> No restrictions:  Channel cat and striped bass under 16", bluegill, black crappie, white catfish
> 
> ...



Dang,

You can only eat Carp one time a week ????

 I'm selling the Propel Pocket Fisherman.


----------



## bassman bo (Mar 18, 2008)

If you catch them and eat them how can I catch them and release them


----------



## hunter_58 (Mar 20, 2008)

bassman bo said:


> If you catch them and eat them how can I catch them and release them



go over to flat creek


----------



## dgr416 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Would you eat fish from Lanier?*

All they sewage and plus all that swimmer crap makes those fish grow bigger in the lake.I just about only eat trout in Ga any more the only fish I like here, that came from the hatchery .Its getting bad iun Geogia about eating fish.There is always something bad bumping in the lake.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd be more worried about drinking the water in Lanier than about eating the fish!


----------



## hunter_58 (Mar 21, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> I'd be more worried about drinking the water in Lanier than about eating the fish!



Yep,  i'v got a well !!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't eat the fish in West Point- your babies will be born NEKKID!


----------



## whitworth (Mar 22, 2008)

*Remember a fish*

can jump out of the water and kill you.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 22, 2008)

*I've been eating trout*

that use to swim in the waters coming from Lake Lanier.

You throw all those caught trout back in the water, hear.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 10, 2008)

LynyrdSkynyrdHat said:


> I imagine that half of us eat fast food ,drink cold beer ,smoke cancer sticks ,dip snuff ,don't exercise and drink county water and we are worried about eating fish that do what God intended for them to do(swim ,eat ,spawn,die  repeat)      Eat the fish you'll be fine



TRUE!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 10, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> I eat every spotted bas i catch out of Lanier, along with the crappie and stripers. I dont have any problems that I know of.................



I don't know of any problems either. problems either. either. I don't know of any problems either. problems. problems either. I don't.   I don't know of any problems either.  I. I don't know of any.  I don't know.  I don't know of any problems either. either.


----------



## hc521v (Nov 17, 2008)

There are high levels of seratonin reuptake inhibitor (prozac) found in Atlanta drinking water.


----------



## brett30030 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just eat around the bad parts


----------



## Jighead (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been eating fish from Lanier for years and I'm still....uh,uh what was I talking about, yeah Go Dawgs, or was it. Anybody got a cure for a ten year rash, no I don't have the rash anymore,why is my hair coming out in clumps. Oh like I said nothing wrong with eating  clams on Sat. Where are those voices coming from. Heeelp!


----------



## gtparts (Nov 17, 2008)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I don't know of any problems either. problems either. either. I don't know of any problems either. problems. problems either. I don't.   I don't know of any problems either.  I. I don't know of any.  I don't know.  I don't know of any problems either. either.



Ham is one of those fish rappers.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 17, 2008)

gtparts said:


> Ham is one of those fish rappers.



Yeah, and his latest attempt at a record deal went down tha poop chute with that crap.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Nov 18, 2008)

What gets me is the ocean has far greater pollution in most areas where commercial fishing takes place than in Lake Lanier. And the consumption advisorys for wild caught ocean fish are pretty much the same for Lanier the only difference is there are big name companys spending big money to keep these consumption advisorys not so obvious to the public. I eat fish when I feel like eating fish I dont much care for the advisorys. I work in the automotive field and deal with nasty stuff on a daily basis so I dont think a few catfish and maybe a bass here and there are gonna hurt me much.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd be more worried about falling in that nasty water than eating the fish.  At least the fish are cooked to the point where it would kill most of the bacteria and yuck.

Still, it's a moot point for me because I can't stand even being around Lanier - you can hear the jet skiiers a mile before you even get to the boat launch.   Being on Lanier is about as pleasant as being on I-285 for me.

Everybody to their own kick...


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 18, 2008)

OldGuyAl said:


> I'd be more worried about falling in that nasty water than eating the fish.  At least the fish are cooked to the point where it would kill most of the bacteria and yuck.
> 
> Still, it's a moot point for me because I can't stand even being around Lanier - you can hear the jet skiiers a mile before you even get to the boat launch.   Being on Lanier is about as pleasant as being on I-285 for me.
> 
> Everybody to their own kick...



Same here,Al. Us old guys like our "peace of quiet," as my daughter called it when she was little.

I might eat fish that spent their time upstream from Atlanta - but NOT downstream! That goes for West Point Lake,too.When I eat fish,they come from a backwoods pond,not Atlanta's sewer.


----------



## pamlico (Nov 21, 2008)

I eat fish out of Georgia lakes and rivers all the time, but I have heard the toxins in the fish can cause memory loss but I forgot where I heard that so it must not be true......wait, what was I talking about?


----------

